# Crystal red shrimp breeders



## Harry Finley (17 Sep 2018)

Hi guys, although I'm a new member here I've been following UKAPS for a few years now and I have to say I'm a huge fan.

I'm trying to get hold of some crystal red shrimp and wondered if anyone has any that they'd sell me. Not looking for anything super high grade just with nice colour and resilience if possible (Around grade a would be perfect)

Even better if they have been kept in a high tech environment prior to sale.

Thanks in advance.


----------

